Ask HN: What kind of applications do you develop with Qt? - bobnarizes
======
fiftyacorn
Not me - but sports training log software goldencheetah is developed using QT

Ive done some QT coding and it was ok - quite nice, plus its portable

------
billconan
this 3d modeler

[https://github.com/shi-yan/pillow](https://github.com/shi-yan/pillow)

this web framework

[https://github.com/shi-yan/Swiftly](https://github.com/shi-yan/Swiftly)

